# ISPC3: Spamversand über den Server unterbinden



## andy1965 (10. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Leute!


Leider kommt es immer wieder vor das Accounts oder Clients von Kunden gehackt werden und ISPC dann zur Spamschleuder wird.
Leider kann ich auf dem ersten Blick keine Unterstützung von ISPC finden was mir hilft so etwas automatisiert zu erkennen.
Eine Verwaltung der Mailqueue gibt es nicht und die Maillogs werden nur mangelhaft angezeigt.
Im Alltagsstress ein totaler Schwachpunkt.

Hat jemand Tipps in dieser Richtung welche einem das Leben erleichtern.

Ein auf den ersten Blick gutes Tool habe ich schon gefunden: Webmin
das hilft bei Logs und Queue jedoch nicht beim Spam.

Danke vorab


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2012)

Amavis scannt sowohl eingehenden als auch ausgehende emails nach spam. Du kannst amavis also auch zur Überwachung des ausgehenden mailverkehr verwenden um spam automatisch zu erkennen und blockieren.


----------



## andy1965 (10. Dez. 2012)

Amavis hat jedem Email sein OK gegeben, lt. Log.

Das Problem ist das offenbar das Passwort gehackt wurde, ist schon einmal passiert.

Ich habe beim entsprechenden Postfach "Aktiviere Empfang" das Häckchen rausgenommen aber leider konnte der Spammer noch immer über das Konto munter weitersenden.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2012)

> Amavis hat jedem Email sein OK gegeben, lt. Log.


Ob eine Email aussortiert wird oder nicht hängt von Deinen amvis Einstellungen ab.



> Ich habe beim entsprechenden Postfach "Aktiviere Empfang" das Häckchen rausgenommen aber leider konnte der Spammer noch immer über das Konto munter weitersenden.


Wie der Feldname besagt deaktivierst Du damit ja auch den Email Empfang des Kontos und nicht den Emailversand durch das Konto. Wenn Du Dovecot verwendest dann hängt die smtp Autehntifit´zierung an imap und pop3 mit dran, da postfix über Dovecot authentifiziert.


----------



## andy1965 (10. Dez. 2012)

Dachte das sein ein "Übersetzungsfehler". 

Gibt es also keine Möglichkeit den Emailversand über ein Konto zu deaktivieren?


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2012)

> Gibt es also keine Möglichkeit den Emailversand über ein Konto zu deaktivieren?


Die habe ich oben beschrieben. Oder Du änderst einfach das Passwort, denn das muss Du bei einem gehackten Account sowieso machen.


----------



## andy1965 (10. Dez. 2012)

Ich wollte eigentlich den pop3 aktiviert lassen um dem Kunden eine entsprechende Email mit dem Grund der Postfachdeaktivierung zu hinterlassen.

Wenn ich das Kennwort ändere und/oder pop3/imap abschalte kann ich den Kunden nur mehr anschreiben oder anrufen, was ich nicht will  (Aufwand, Kosten).


----------



## nowayback (10. Dez. 2012)

Hi,

ich verstehe immernoch nicht, warum man sich nicht von den Kunden bei der Registrierung / Anmeldung eine alternative E-Mail Adresse geben lässt, die nicht über die eigenen Server läuft. Würdest du das tun, hättest du das Problem jetzt nicht, sondern würdest einfach das PW der E-Mail Adresse ändern, und dem Kunden mitteilen, dass sein Konto missbraucht wurde, und bis zur Änderung des PW's seinerseits nicht genutzt werden kann. (Er kennt ja das neue PW nicht  )

Alles weitere hat Till ja schon geschrieben.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## andy1965 (10. Dez. 2012)

> ich verstehe immernoch nicht, warum man sich nicht von den Kunden bei  der Registrierung / Anmeldung eine alternative E-Mail Adresse geben  lässt, die nicht über die eigenen Server läuft.


Die bleiben vielfach nicht aktuell oder werden später gar nicht mehr abgefragt. 
Bitte nicht so Praxisfern und mehr Kundenorientiert denken.


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2012)

> Wenn ich das Kennwort ändere und/oder pop3/imap abschalte kann ich den Kunden nur mehr anschreiben oder anrufen, was ich nicht will (Aufwand, Kosten).


Die meisten Kunden mit denen ich zu tun habe rufen sofort an wenn sie auch nur ein paar Minuten sie nicht mehr in Ihr Postfach kommen.


----------



## fuxifux (10. Dez. 2012)

Eine komplette Deaktiviereung ist sicher anzuraten, so lange pop3 funktioniert kann auch der Hacker alle e-mails des Kunden abrufen, lesen und vom Server löschen!!!


----------



## andy1965 (10. Dez. 2012)

In diesem Fall unwahrscheinlich, die Emails wurde von sehr vielen Clients via SMTP unter Nutzung des korrekten Passwortes zum Relay übergeben.

Ist im Log nett anzusehen.

Das ist ein Botnet, die Spammer interessieren sich nicht für den Inhalt des Postfaches, die wollen nur die Emails über den Server relayen.

Ist logisch & einfach -> Client hacken und Passwort herausfinden -> Botnetz aktivieren und von den Botnetz-Clients via SMTP mit Benutzer und Kennwort Emails an den Server übergeben -> Spamversand erledigt


----------

